# What type of wire mesh to use for moss pads. Shrimp Safe?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

stainless steel, and it's pretty pricey. That's why I use bathroom tiles or lava rock and tie it with a shower scrubbie


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

plastic mesh can also work.


----------



## FriendlyNeighbor (Oct 17, 2010)

Gordon I use stainless steel mesh in all my shrimp tanks and its completely shrimp-safe. I don't buy the fancy 'moss ties/string" that ADA sells- I just use regular cotton threads for sewing and they breakdown just fine with time.

FN


----------



## FriendlyNeighbor (Oct 17, 2010)

Plastic mesh is a cheap alternative but you'll need to weight it down somehow or else it'll float.

FN


----------



## joncro55 (Nov 29, 2010)

Stainless Steel wire mesh is the way to go....

If you need some more information on this stuff, check out this place in New Jersey.

http://www.bwire.com/

They should be able to tell you everything that you need to know about this material.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I used the plastic mesh as well and made a ledge. Worked excellent if I must say. ;o)


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

What size holes? Where is everyone getting their stainless steel mesh?


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

If you go to Home Depot or other local hardware store, you can buy the screen mesh they sell for screen doors. There are different hole sizes. Then it it to twice the length you want or twice the width. Then you place your moss or ricca inside, fold and thread the sides together = moss or riccia sandwich that is inert, cheap, and will stay down. I started doing this with what little riccia i had and it's growing nicely.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i ordered a pizza the other day and it came with a black plastic screen looking thing under the pizza. perfect for moss. i just ran it thru the dishwasher.


----------

